# Reflex Buckskin& Timberwolf



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Does any one know what the specs on the yimber wolf and buckskin?

ATA
Brace Heighth
adjustable draw length?
speed FPS
ect.

Will these bows still be offered through BPS Cabellas Elders ect
or will these be dealer only bows?


----------



## 2str8shooters (Nov 27, 2002)

*Reflex Bows*

Specs for the bows:

Timber Wolf

36" ATA
6" BH
50-60, 60-70#
27-30" draw length
IBO speed 315

Buckskin

34" ATA
7 1/4" BH
50-60, 60-70#
27-30" draw length
IBO speed 306

Hope this helps


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks that is what I was looking for.


----------

